# Yiddish (possibly): itzik



## mateo19

Hello everyone,

I have a contact who has just changed his online nick name to "itzik".  One of my friends said it might be Yiddish.  Is it?  Does anyone know what this name or word might mean?  Thank you very much for your help!

Have a nice day, Matthew


----------



## Piotr_WRF

I don't speak Yiddish but this is most probably a diminutive of the name Isaac.


----------



## amikama

Piotr_WRF said:


> I don't speak Yiddish but this is most probably a diminutive of the name Isaac.


Yes, it is a diminutive of the Hebrew name Itzhak (Isaac). (I don't speak Yiddish either.)


----------



## jordkutz

It's just Yiddish for Issac


----------



## ilbisaac

As you might see by my username, "Itsik" is my Yiddish name.

To be clear, however:
Isaac is a Biblical name in English. It's Hebrew equivalent (which came first) is יצחק, pronounced "YitzCHAK." It's Yiddish equivalent, which is the same name but with an Ashkenazic pronunciation, is "YITSkhok." Yiddish nicknames are Itsik איציק or Itsikl איציקל.


----------



## Nunty

Itzik is also the Hebrew diminutive for Yitzhak (Isaac).


----------



## Piotr_WRF

ilbisaac said:


> Yiddish nicknames are Itsik איציק or Itsikl איציקל.



Do you mean that a nickname is here not the same as a diminutive?
I was a little surprised that for example Itzik Manger's "official" first name was _Itzik_; I would have thought that it would be rather _Yitskhok_ and _Itzik_ would be how family members and friends would have called him.


----------



## Kolan

*Itzik* (*ицык*), aside of being a popular Jewish name (diminutive), in Russian slang means "jail, prison"

Postimees: Лаар: Политика России не изменится
Страны Балтии хотят обсудить в Париже поведение России (67) *...* г-ну Лаару неплохо бы полечиться от паранойи, если не поможет- пожизненный *ицык* с гвоздями *...*
*rus.postimees.ee*/150908/glavnaja/estonija/40604.php


*biotech*
Самое главное, что в историческом масштабе мы все это уже проходили, спасибо, больше не хочется. *...* Судя по всему, завтра нас ожидает коллективный *ицык* с гвоздями. *...*
www.*ostrov.ca*/biotech.htm


Among fishermen (another slang) *itzik* stands for *язь*, *ide* , Idus (lat.) - fish

*Сленг* 
*Язь* - *ицык*, ицман. Чехонь - чахлая, чехотка, сабля, нержавейка. Сом крупный - усатый (говорят те, кто его уважает), жаба (говорят те, кто его дерет) *...*
*fishing.kiev.ua*/buhara/sleng.htm


----------

